# Elderly Cat



## C1airey (9 February 2017)

My old cat has been off her food since yesterday. Still drinking, but not interested in eating. Offered her a few different foods, but no real interest. Occasionally she'll decline a meal but then usually scarfs down the next one. She ate a tiny handful of kibble this morning, but only because I fed her by hand. She's still weeing/pooing (albeit tiny poos), and meticulously clean in herself as always.

She's 19 and apart from hyperthyroidism, for which she has medication, has never had a sick or sorry day in her life. I thought this morning though that one of her back legs looked a bit wobbly.

I'm going away next week and a friend will be looking in on the cats. I'm worried this is the beginning of the end. What would others do in this situation?


----------



## paddi22 (9 February 2017)

My dads cat is 19 and goes through phases of not eating and then having a great appetite.She has been like this the last two years, and i had been worried it was the end but shes still pottering round. Once she is still doing her rounds, looking bright and keeping clean then I just keep my fingers crossed she keeps going. But her appetitie does the same, it comes and goes at times. My dad adores here and when her appetite goes he tends to boil chicken and other foods, and tries to tempt her.


----------



## C1airey (9 February 2017)

Update: cat has just eaten three chunks of cooked chicken, hissed at dog #1 and slapped dog #2 on the nose.

She's currently curled up asleep on the best seat in the house.

Am now suspicious that the cat can read, has seen my diary, knows I'm going away and is indulging in a spot of emotional blackmail.

But seriously, thanks for your reply paddi22.  She's missed meals before, but never three in a row.  Good to know it might just be standard behaviour for her age.


----------

